# Forever in my hear/Always in my heart



## i0r

안녕하십니까!
So I would like to know how to write "Forever in my heart" or "Always in my heart" in Hangul. Also the correct romanization to pronounce it.
It's for a memorial tattoo and I have seen different compositions which have confused me. Wherefore I need help so that it gets done correctly.
감사합니다!


----------



## user829220

There are so many ways to translate that sentence into korean
But if I am going to tattoo, I’d like to say 영원히 내 마음 속에(Yeongwonhi nae maeum soge) or 언제나 내 마음 속에(Eonjena nae maeum soge). 
The former is ‘forever’, and the latter is ‘always’.


----------



## i0r

Thanks for your reply Choijk! Yeah believe me that I've seen so many ways of saying it. I'm all dizzy haha
I have also seen it this way. 넌 항상 내 마음 속에있을거야. But I'm not sure it expresses the real emotion behind it.
It's to honor someone who is not with me anymore. So it has to be written in a way that really shows it's profound and emotional.


----------



## user829220

That is a good expression too!
That means ‘you will be forever in my heart’. 
If you wanna say about ‘someone’ you can use it. 
넌 항상 내 마음 속에 있을거야 this is grammatically right sentence.


----------



## i0r

Thanks for the grammar correction.
So in your opinion. Which one sounds the best? Emotionally.
In case of using 넌 항상 내 마음 속에 있을거야. Since it's so long. To make it fit. Could it be divided like this
넌 항상 내 마음
 속에 있을거야
But still look correct?


----------



## user829220

If you want a complete sentence, choose that sentence. 
But I recommend that you’d better say 언제나 instead of 항상. 
I think 언제나 sounds more poetic. 
If you need only ‘forever in my heart’ as you said, choose what i metioned. 
It is totally up to you. 
넌 언제나 
내 마음 속에
있을거야 
Like this 내 마음 and 속에 go together.


----------



## i0r

감사합니다 Choikj! I really appreciate the help you have provided. I'm going to think about it and see what I like the most. But you have definitely given me some great options.
It has to look good on my body too.
In case of going with 언제나 내 마음 속에. Can it be like this?
언제나 내 
마음 속에


----------



## user829220

I’ve got no idea about dividing the sentence. 
But that sounds good. 
You can go with that!


----------



## i0r

Yeah I kind of have to divide the sentence to make i fit.
Does it look strange?


----------



## user829220

I can’t say it is perfect. 
But you have to divide it, in my opionion, that gives the best results. 
It is kind of artistic, not about korean.


----------



## i0r

I forgot to ask. But 넌 언제나 내 마음 속에 있을거야 romanized would be "neon eonjena nae ma-eum sog-e iss-eulgeoya"?


----------



## CharlesLee

i0r said:


> I forgot to ask. But 넌 언제나 내 마음 속에 있을거야 romanized would be "neon eonjena nae ma-eum sog-e iss-eulgeoya"?


Hej, I think so.


----------

